# Boditronics Mass Attack Heavyweight



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Got some of this last week and had my first taste today. Not what I was expecting, the chocolate milk flavour is very nice but the texture is a bit strange it seems very bitty. Not sure if its because im using a shaker and mixing with water, anyone else had any of it and what do you think?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

this and their new Juggernaut is on my to try list ha.

got afew mates using the Heavyweight, no complaints.

think their Juggernaut is gonna blow everything else out the water


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm using profusion reloaded and it is also very bitty, what i find works well is to put the powder in the empty shaker then add the water rather than the other way around. How many scoops do you use?


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Im using 2 scoops to around 200ml water twice a day, I'll give it a go the other way round later on when I have my next drink. I dont mind that its bitty its just different, if this is how it is then im happy I just would have liked it smoother


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I dont know the measurements for heavyweight, but with my juganaught i use 500ml too two scoops


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Its 4 scoops to 300ml water but im thinking if its already bitty with 2 scoops and 200ml then it'll surely be worse with double?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Supplements are there to do a job, not be gormet food, that said blend it and it will be much better, bodytronics weight gainers have ground oats as an ingredient, which does give them a unique texture, but helps keep you fuller for longer


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Ahh that'll be what it is then the oats. Like I said im not too bothered its just different from what I have been using, I like the milk chocolate taste and would reccommed it


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

As has been said this is due to the water 'binding' to the oats - you should have got a 'double mesh' shaker free with heavyweight (it comes attached) which helps matters.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

EchoSupplements said:


> As has been said this is due to the water 'binding' to the oats - you should have got a 'double mesh' shaker free with heavyweight (it comes attached) which helps matters.


I did, I used it an the centre mesh kept coming loose so ive gone back to my single shaker. Im happy with it I dont mind it being bitty if thats how it supposed to be


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

UKBenC said:


> I did, I used it an the centre mesh kept coming loose so ive gone back to my single shaker. Im happy with it I dont mind it being bitty if thats how it supposed to be


The centre mesh is meant to come loose, that's how it works. I wondered as well when I first used it but it does mix the stuff well if you use it. I add the liquid, then the powder then the loose centre mesh (then the circle mesh at the top) and it mixes well.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah strange as it sounds (I thought it was meant to be in place as well) you have to let it loose and it will do a better job than a regular shaker. If its causing you no issues don't worry though I got through about a dozen tubs of the mass evo (which also uses these carbs) earlier in the year with any old shaker


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

What's the difference between heavyweight and juggernaut. I have the latter and enjoy using it when i need a bump in macros or when im feeling down.


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

This should help you out  http://echosupplements.com/blog/boditronics-mass-attack-evo-heavyweight-juggernaut-%E2%80%93-what%E2%80%99s-the-difference/


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Just got round to trying this with milk and I have to say its alot better, not half as much bitty taste its alot smoother and tastes nicer. I think this is the new shake for me from now on


----------



## BamBam1010 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry to bump this thread but I just got a quick question about this product.

I bought this product off this website, *http://affordablesupplements.co.uk/Muscle+%252526+Size.2/Weight+Gainers.20/Boditronics+Mass+Attack+Heavyweight.5233.html* and at the bottom of the page, it says take 3 scoops with 300ml of water but on the official Boditronics website, *http://www.boditronics.co.uk/xcart/product.php?productid=85&cat=0&page=1* it says take 4 scoops with 300ml of water.

Which website is the right measurement?? I just want to make sure.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

I would go with the 3 scoops, otherwise it is gonna be very thick in that much water. I have used Mass Attack EVO with 3 scoops in 500ml water. I think you'll be getting more than enough with 3 scoops. Also there are quite alot of kcals in 3 scoops. Plus it gets expensive if you use more. Cheaper to make your own shakes.


----------



## Boditronics Ltd (May 10, 2006)

Our website is correct if you want a full serving , It mixes fine in 300ml with 4 scoops in the dual mesh shaker provided , it is designed to do so and is not optimised the same as Evo you cant compare the two for thickness we have done some very clever stuff with Heavyweight to get it to mix in so little water , Reason was we wanted to deliver a decent drinkable very high calorie product that would mix in a single shaker . You can of course use less scoops if you wish . ( remember to read the instructions on the shaker though and leave the second mesh floating or it will be a bit lumpy ) email us if you need anymore information 

Hope this helps


----------



## th3futureII (Nov 10, 2011)

3 sounds dopeeee


----------



## BamBam1010 (Feb 5, 2012)

Boditronics Ltd said:


> Our website is correct if you want a full serving , It mixes fine in 300ml with 4 scoops in the dual mesh shaker provided , it is designed to do so and is not optimised the same as Evo you cant compare the two for thickness we have done some very clever stuff with Heavyweight to get it to mix in so little water , Reason was we wanted to deliver a decent drinkable very high calorie product that would mix in a single shaker . You can of course use less scoops if you wish . ( remember to read the instructions on the shaker though and leave the second mesh floating or it will be a bit lumpy ) email us if you need anymore information
> 
> Hope this helps


I got one question if its ok?? I just want to know how to use the dual mesh shaker properly please??


----------



## BamBam1010 (Feb 5, 2012)

I got another question aswell, when is the best time to take the shake?? My friends recommend I take 2 scoops in the morning and 2 scoops after I done a session at the gym!!


----------



## Boditronics Ltd (May 10, 2006)

Hi

THere should be instructions with it but you put the small mesh in the shaker allowing it to float around in the bottom loose ( this moves around in the liquid and acts like a blender ) then put the water in , If you are using only 2 scoops per shake you may wish to reduce the water accordingly to taste , then put powder on top of the water , place the top mesh in the top of the neck as you would any other shaker and screw on the lid , Make sure the pin is in the airhole soundly or you will get a face of shake , shake vigourously for about 20 seconds , remover the cap and the pin from the airhole and consume .

when you take it depends on your diet and routine , What you friend recommends would work fine this is in effect 1 full serving per day which is what we would recommend to start with anyway , if you are not gaining after 3-4 weeks and need more cals then add another serving , you should not need more than 2 unless you have an extremtly poor diet or are very large

I hope this helps

Wurz


----------



## BamBam1010 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just weighed myself this morning and put on half a stone in 2 week using Boditronics Mass Attack Heavyweight. Well chuffed with that and well recommended to anyone who wants to use a weight gainer.

I was eating the right sort of things aswell e.g. Pasta, Chicken, Eggs.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

You have put that weight on in fat, check the calorie intake and the carb intake :\..Don't believe in weight gainers unless your goals are to put fat on.


----------



## BamBam1010 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sean91 said:


> You have put that weight on in fat, check the calorie intake and the carb intake :\..Don't believe in weight gainers unless your goals are to put fat on.


Thats kinda what I was doing it for lol, I will get the muscle from other sources.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

BamBam1010 said:


> Thats kinda what I was doing it for lol, I will get the muscle from other sources.


Why do you want to increase your fat? :mellow:


----------

